# Player looking for online Kingmaker game



## Dark Maiden (Jul 20, 2011)

Got a friend who is looking to get into a Pathfinder: Kingmaker game. he can play any day but wends. Prefers Skype and Maptools but, can discuss. let me know if anyone out there can help my friend get into a game.

Some background. He has been rping for close to 30 years. Been DMing for most of that time, and needs a break.

Would love someone to give me a hand at finding him a game.

Thanks.


----------

